# Tres semaforos sincronizados



## sfg88 (Dic 19, 2009)

Bueno, tengo un problema nose si alguien me puede ayudar, el caso es que tengo que diseñar y construir en protoboard, un circuito que controle un semáforo automático como el que muestro en la siguiente figura:







Son tres semáforos y el diagrama de tiempos que deben cumplir es el que muestro a continuación:



Cada división en el diagrama vale 1 segundo, y la luz roja del semáforo peatonal (SP) debe parpadear 4 veces antes de permanecer encendida. Lo tengo que realizar con flip-flops (el 74112) en conexion asíncrona, la primera idea que se me vino fue hacer cada semáforo individualmente y luego conectarles el mismo pulso de reloj (1 Hz) a los tres, pero luego se me complica en como hacer parpadear 4 veces la luz roja del semáforo peatonal. Espero puedan ayudarme, es una tarea de la universidad y si tienen otra idea mejor de como implementarlo  bienvenido sea.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 20, 2009)

Primero lo primero.. .y es que implementes la tabla de verdad.... de lo contrario por mas vueltas que le des no vas a lograr nada....


----------



## AtomLux (Dic 20, 2009)

Estaria bueno que pongas un circuito detallado de lo que queres hacer, pero si tu problema es hacerlo parpadear, se me viene a la mente que podes hacerlo con un 555. Tenes que fijarte que salidas están en 1 solamente en el momento que tienen que parpadear, y podes mandarlas mediante una AND al RST del 555, funcionando a 1 Hz de frecuencia y 50% de duty.

Salu2


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 21, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Primero lo primero.. .y es que implementes la tabla de verdad.... de lo contrario por mas vueltas que le des no vas a lograr nada....



Si, la tabla de verdad es la siguiente:



bien, ahora el problema me surge al hacer la tabla de verdad para el semáforo peatonal ya que en los últimos 3 segundos tiene que parpadear 4 veces en rojo (la frecuencia del clock ya varia) y entonces el número de estados ya no coincide con el de los demas semáforos.

Mi único problema es en esa parte, yo se que el semaforo de calle y avenida estaria funcionando con un 555 astable a 1 hz, y el semáforo peatonal tambien con 1 hz, pero la cosa es en los últimos 3 segundos del mismo ya que el parpadeo ya no es 1 hz. Para ser mas concreto, ¿como puedo iniciar un flip flop con un pulso de reloj a determinada frecuencia y luego automaticamente cambie a otra frecuencia por un tiempo (3 segundos en este caso), para luego volver a la frecuencia original y asi seguir el mismo proceso indefinidamente?, independientemente de la aplicacion con la que se utilize.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 22, 2009)

la ultima parte es muy simple... en vez de activar el led directamente lo activas por medio de un oscilador en 555, con un contador cuentas el numero de pulsos y lo desactivas al 5o pulso....


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 22, 2009)

Despues de pensar un "poco" al final lo logré, nomas que mi solucion implementa un par de diodos a la entrada del led rojo para evitar el choque de señales, como lo muestro a continuación:


El diseño de los otros dos semáforos ya es pan comido.

Bueno, entonces usaria un 555 a 1hz que va a estar conectado a los tres semaforos y otro 555 a 1.35 hz solo para hacer parpadear el led rojo los ultimos tres segundos, esto se controlaria  con los estados de A y B que siempre va a estar en 1 mientras dure el parpadeo y cuando uno de ellos cambie a cero se desactivaria mediante una compuerta NAND. mmm... aunque no se si mi solucion pueda ser la mas óptima seguire pensando. 

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

arma uno, y despues son arreglos...


----------

